# Dorico and Noteperformer 3



## sonofharris (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone got any experience of using Noteperformer with Dorico.
I have recently tried NP with Dorico and I don't seem to be getting anywhere near the playback quality that I am getting with Sibelius and NP.
I am trying to get a very good quality playback without all the fuss of working in a daw.
I have most recently purchased Staffpad and Ipad pro and multiple libraries, but im having to return to Sibelius, Staffpad is just not advanced in articulations and other issues, maybe in a few years it might be there.
Maybe there is a way to couple Dorico with vst's without too much fuss. I tried EW Gold with Sibelius and the playback was terrible.
Anyone with any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## brunocoliveira (Nov 15, 2020)

It would be hard to tell without a description of what you are saying by " don't seem to be getting anywhere near the playback quality that I am getting with Sibelius and NP"

What is going on? Is the sound weird? The articulations don't trigger correctly? More details would be helpful.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 15, 2020)

There are some small advantages of using NotePerformer with Sibelius (nice plugins and some dynamic features) although the results with Dorico can be rather spectacular as well as Dr. Slightly Evils demonstrates.


----------



## sonofharris (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.
I'm going to be rescoring fully in both programs later on today, I think xml imports aren't helping much, too many adjustments are having to be made on both Sibelius and Dorico.


----------



## sonofharris (Nov 16, 2020)

brunocoliveira said:


> It would be hard to tell without a description of what you are saying by " don't seem to be getting anywhere near the playback quality that I am getting with Sibelius and NP"
> 
> What is going on? Is the sound weird? The articulations don't trigger correctly? More details would be helpful.


I think a lot is concerning articulations, I'm going to rescore in both programs rather than import xml and make adjustments. I think this will give a more fair account.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 16, 2020)

sonofharris said:


> I think xml imports aren't helping much


I had this happen to me on several projects imported from Sibelius, they don't translate well. Once I reworked some of them on Dorico, I couldn't tell the difference.

Not to mention that MIDI editing is more robust on Dorico, so the mockup can be as good as you are willing to make it. Still, I can't wait for the Cubase interoperability, if done right, it can be a massive time saver.


----------



## sonofharris (Nov 16, 2020)

zolhof said:


> I had this happen to me on several projects imported from Sibelius, they don't translate well. Once I reworked some of them on Dorico, I couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Not to mention that MIDI editing is more robust on Dorico, so the mockup can be as good as you are willing to make it. Still, I can't wait for the Cubase interoperability, if done right, it can be a massive time saver.





zolhof said:


> I had this happen to me on several projects imported from Sibelius, they don't translate well. Once I reworked some of them on Dorico, I couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Not to mention that MIDI editing is more robust on Dorico, so the mockup can be as good as you are
> 
> ...


I have just imported two works from Staffpad (in both Sibelius and Dorico) and they're all over the place, ie transpositions, incorrect instruments, articulations. I'm begining to think none of these programs work will with xml form other programs.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 16, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> There are some small advantages of using NotePerformer with Sibelius (nice plugins and some dynamic features) although the results with Dorico can be rather spectacular as well as Dr. Slightly Evils demonstrates.



way too much reverb!
It's downing, especially the woods.


----------



## Elephant (Nov 29, 2020)

sonofharris said:


> I think a lot is concerning articulations, I'm going to rescore in both programs rather than import xml and make adjustments. I think this will give a more fair account.


@sonofharris - how did you get on with your rescoring in Staffpad and comparison with Sibelius/NP ? If you have any clips you can post that would be even better ! MTIA
E


----------



## sonofharris (Dec 8, 2020)

Elephant said:


> @sonofharris - how did you get on with your rescoring in Staffpad and comparison with Sibelius/NP ? If you have any clips you can post that would be even better ! MTIA
> E


Sorry just noticed your reply, *will be updating soon. *


----------



## cmillar (Dec 8, 2020)

I've had much more success with moving a Sibelius score to Dorico via MXML if my original score was first done in a much more current version of Sibelius. 

If I had re-worked an old school through several versions of Sibelius itself, and then exported that to Dorico, there were a lot of strange things going on. (....made me learn how to use Dorico the hard way!)

But with more recent pieces from Sibelius about the only thing that didn't translate properly were staff or system text attachements.


----------

